# This is my favorite project.



## oquinn (Aug 8, 2019)

At least it is right now!


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 8, 2019)

I bet it  hauls ass!  How fast have you rode it?


----------



## oquinn (Aug 8, 2019)

Im not sure but it hauls ass!


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2019)

Bad ass!
Hammerhead


----------



## bricycle (Aug 9, 2019)

Is that a kit or home made?


----------



## oquinn (Aug 9, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Is that a kit or home made?



Kit


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 9, 2019)

Thats cool! What brand? Where did you get it?


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 11, 2019)

That looks like a Staton kit. Good looking motorbike.


----------



## Huguenot (Aug 11, 2019)

Not a Staton Kit, they are made by Golden Eagle Bike Engines (aka GEBE) in Colorado. I have one I would consider selling if anyone is interested. These fit on almost any bike without modification to the frame. Mine has a 35cc Subaru Robin 4 stroke and the driven pulley is for a 36 spoke wheel (32 spoke ones also available).
The kits are not inexpensive but work quite well. I have gone over to e-bikes and rarely use it any more.


----------

